# soap making forums



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

For all our newbies here. There are forums on the net that only deal with soap making and bath making products. Look for Dish or The Soap Making Forum. 
Warning many youtube videos and be incorrect. so be careful or many books have inaccurate infomation too. There are also some good Yahoo groups on soap making. You will need to read alot of back posts here and other places to be educated. Millers site is a good start but there is alot more if you do the research. Nothing worth while is easy but soaping is alot of fun and better than store bought.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Good post Cybercat. Always do your own homework, and cross check everything. You are the one ultimately responsible for the finished product, so be sure it is safe.


----------



## WeasleAcres (Apr 14, 2010)

Not sure what is going on with The Dish.. but it has been down now for almost a month-- I'm a little lost without it


----------



## hippygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

WeasleAcres said:


> Not sure what is going on with The Dish.. but it has been down now for almost a month-- I'm a little lost without it


That seems to be a problem with them...they used to be down quite a bit and for a good long time with each crash.


----------

